# IF Planet X vs. Moots Psychlo-X



## customsteel (Feb 15, 2003)

Help me see the light!!! I have a custom 64cm IF steel Planet X which has road geometry and I love the ride....I just cant get my mind off the Moots cyclocross machine. I want to have a custom Psychlo-X made with road geometry but can I justify the $3000 for a new frame which will essentially serve the same purpose??? Will I really be able to tell a huge difference even though they are diff frame materials...??? I dont race but get out and ride hard as much as possible....I've never owned a ti ride but and my wife will "let" me purchase this one, so its now or never...........


----------



## customsteel (Feb 15, 2003)

*Heres my IF*

Ruby Red


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*planet cross vs. psychlo x*

wow, tough choice, If it were me......

I'd go with the IF, I'm a big fan of Indy's but...

Since you already have a steel planet cross, go with the moots and have them both.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

get a pure road bike. or a fixed speed. a touring bike. a mtn bike. bmx... or buy your wife a $3grand present.
you already have a brilliant cx bike and another one won't better your fun.


----------

